# Which Wireless Modem Should I Purchase?



## SachinJ. (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello.
I am looking to buy a new Wireless wifi modem.My Area is 1700Sq.ft which I want to cover under wireless signals.
Some of my friends were saying Belkin N150 is good for me but i didn't think it would be sufficient t cover that much large area.my budget is around 2.5k,I am thinking about Belkin N300.
Please recommend some good modems.

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2013)

forget belkin & get tp-link W8961ND.
TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------

